# دعوة للمشاركة في كأس العالم للروبوتيك Eurobot 2010



## LATA (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحببت أن أضع بين أيديكم هذا الموضوع الخاص بعلوم الروبوت و إلى كل المهتمين في العالم العربي بهذا المجال هناك مسابقة عالمية تقام كل سنة في أحد البلدان الأوروبية Eurobot 

www.eurobot.org







يتم وضع كل سنة شروط و قوانين و موضوع جديد للمسابقة هذه السنة سيكون الموضوع أطعم العالم feed the world 

بالنسبة للبدان التي لها تصفيات مثل الجزائر و الدول الأروبية يتم اختيار الثلاث فرق الاولى للمشاركة في كأس العالم التي ستقام هذا العام بسويسرا أيام 26-30 مايو 2010 

في السنة الماضية شاركت الجزائر وتنوس فقط من الدول العربية !! نتمنى أن تشارك البدان العربية بقوة في هذا الحدث الكبير 

بالنسبة للإخوة العرب يمكنكم تحميل شروط و قوانين المسابقة مع ميدان المسابقة من الرابط التالي 
2010 : 
Feed the World 
Official Rules EUROBOT 2010





Download the rules 2010 in English + FAQ #1

للتسجيل يرجى الدخول إلى الرابط التالي 

http://www.eurobot.org/registration/

* آخر أجل للتسجيل هو 31/01/2010 *
أي لم يبقى سوى 18 يوم من تاريخ إرسال هذا الموضوع 

بالتوفيق لكم 

بالنسبة *للجزائريين* فستقام المسابقة الوطنية للروبوتيك لتحديد الفائزين الثلاث ليشاركوا في كأس العالم يوم 24-25-26 أفريل 2010 وهذا نص الموضوع 




* الأيام الوطنية للروبوتيك*
* جامعة منتوري ،قسنطينة*
* 24-25-26 أبريل 2010 *
* (مع المسابقة الوطنية للروبوتيك 2010)* 


​*عرض النشاط:*

*تحت رعاية السيد عميد جامعة منتوري ، قسنطينة ، ينظم "مختبر التطبيقات للتكنولوجيا المتقدمة" بالتعاون مع عدة شركاء ، مثل نادي "صقر للروبوتيك" ، الأيام الوطنية للروبوتيك وذلك خلال الفترة من **24 إلى 26 ابريل 2010. و تتضمن هذه التظاهرة المسابقة الوطنية للروبوتيك*
*Eurobot Algeria 2010*


بالتوازي مع هذه المسابقة، سيشهد الحدث سلسلة من المحاضرات ومؤتمرات الفيديو ونقاشات حول التكنولوجيات الجديدة لعلوم الإنسان الآلي وتطبيقاته. كما ستبث التظاهرة مباشرة عبر الإنترنت إلى المؤسسات العلمية والتكنولوجية عبر الوطن وكذلك الى العديد من المتعاملين مع جامعتنا عبر العالم (جنوب أفريقيا، الكويت، المملكة العربية السعودية، فرنسا، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، انجلترا...). 

المسابقة الوطنية للروبوتيك هي إمتداد لكأس العالم أوروبوت  الجزائر. تنظم مسابقة من طرف جامعة سعد دحلب البليدة، أما هذا العام (2010) وذلك بالاتفاق مع منظمي جامعة البليدة ، ستجرى المنافسة في جامعة منتوري بقسنطينة. هذه المسابقة خاصة بهواة الروبوت وهي موجهة إلى طلاب الكليات والجامعات الجزائرية. كما أنها مفتوحة للفرق الأخرى المنظمة في إطار معترف به مثل مراكز الشباب والجمعيات العلمية أو الثقافية. كما نرحب أيضا بالفرق الآتية من البلدان الصديقة. الفرق الثلاثة الفائزة في مسابقة 
يتم اختيارها للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم  . و ستقام هذه السنة من 26 إلى 30 ماي برابرسفيل في سويسرا*
**البرنامج :*
*
اليوم الأول : (السبت ،24 أفريل 2010)
*الإفتتاحية : السيد عبد الحميد جكون عميد جامعة منتوري ، قسنطينة ، والسيد بوعلام كازاد ممثل أوروبت في الجزائر 
*تقديم محاضرة مباشرة عبر الفيديو من طرف الأستاذ مصطفى الملوع من جامعة سنترال فلوريدا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.بعنوان : "الأنظمة الجوية بدون طيار الأنظمة : قضايا واعتبارات"
*عرض الفرق المشاركة ، والموافقة على الروبوتات من أجل المنافسة.

اليوم الثاني (الأحد 25 أفريل 2010)
* محاضرة للدكتور علي يوسناجي مدير البحث و التدريب ما بعد التخرج المدرسة المتعددة التقنيات ببرج البحري الجزائر بعنوان " الدولة ووجهات النظر حول الروبوتات في الجزائر "
*إنطلاق المسابقة و التصفيات .

اليوم الثالث (الاثنين 26 أفريل 2010)
* تجارب التحكم عن بعد في الأنظمة الآلية التي صممت في مختبر التطبقيات للتكنولوجيا المتقدمة .
*محاضرة مباشرة عبر الفيديو من طرف الدكتور مراد أوصالح من **جامعة "برمنغهام" في المملكة المتحدة بعنوان 
" الذكاء الاصطناعي والروبوهات : حالة الفن والتحديات* "
*المقابلة النهائية لكأس الجزائر للروبوتيك وتكريم الفائزين *
NYDT*الاختتام : يختتم الأيام السيد ادريان ماير ، رئيس منظمة
بريتوريا ، جنوب أفريقيا . والإعلان عن "المهرجان الافريقي للفضاء الثاني عام 2010
، بقسنطينة ،" الذي سيقام في الفترة من 04 حتي 09 أكتوبر عام **2010.
* 
​




 *حمل من هنا الشروط و القوانين الخاصة بالمسابقة *
* + التحديثات *

 ----------------------------------------------------------
 *إذا كنت ترغب في المشاركة في هذه المسابقة ما عليك إلا تحميل ثم ملء استمارة التسجيل وإرسالها إلينا* *قبل 31 جانفي 2010*
 *إستمارة التسجيل *

 *بالتوفيق لكم*
​*************************************
​  

*Téléchargez le réglement et la mise à jour. *







 *S*i vous voulez participer à ce concours il suffit de remplir le 



 formulaire d'inscription et de nous le faire parvenir avant le *31 janvier 2010*
​
 

 Eurobot Algeria 






 www.univ-blida.dz/robot2010







www.umc.edu.dz/lata-robot2010/index.htm 
​


----------

